# Rare Fulton Torch



## Tone90 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 4, 2017)

What is the flat bar supposed to be?


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 4, 2017)

Can you show how it works?


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 4, 2017)

The flat bar is the light, but at the moment it's not working!


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 5, 2017)

What makes you think this is from the 60s-70s? Fulton has made angle-head torches since the Vietnam War contract and continues to do so today.
This looks like some modern mod someone rigged up


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## xxo (Jun 5, 2017)

What do the markings on the case say?

Any markings on the light itself?

The Velcoro on the case looks a little newer than Vietnam era.

There is probably a patent for this.


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 5, 2017)

xxo said:


> What do the markings on the case say?
> 
> Any markings on the light itself?
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing and thought about things back then that had just been invented....

If I'm not mistaken hook n loop (velcro brand name) was devised for space travel during the appolo years along with zipper plastic bags, (ziplocks) bendy straws and toaster pastrys now called kelloggs pop tarts. 

Perhaps this light was developed and distributed at the end of the Vietnam period?
Looks like a COB, don't it? Perhaps an inspection light for jet aircraft mechanics

Fulton is still producing their 2D bendy inspection light.


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 6, 2017)

Chip on board, a type of LED assembly that is popular in some budget lights, usually a flat array like seen above.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 6, 2017)

Tone90 said:


> Traffic wand used on an aircraft carrier, airfield
> etc. What is a COB?



Cool. Thanks for the info.

COB is chip on board LED array lights where a bunch of little lights make for one big flat panel of light like that Fulton.




An example of a COB light

To think I always thought they used traffic cones over the end of a flashlight.


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------

